
Widespread outages reported by US telecom, likely not a DDoS - kfrzcode
https://www.datacenterdynamics.com/en/news/t-mobiles-us-network-goes-down-impacting-verizon-att-and-other-carriers/
======
adrianpike
Previous conversation here with some good links;
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23532560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23532560)

~~~
kfrzcode
Thanks! Wasn't seeing it on the front page.

------
late2part
It's been a while since we've had a big Internet or telephony outage. Things
are getting much better but we should expect occasional problems and glitches
like this.

